# Trainers.



## SJL1990 (Mar 3, 2014)

Looking for a pair of trainers with a reasonably solid sole, especially the heel, as I feel it could add some more stability to my lifts. Occasionally I train barefoot which is great, however I would generally like to purchase some anyway as my current trainers are slightly too soft for my heavier lifts and I can feel a slight give.

I am aware of powerlifting trainers etc, but I don't really fancy forking out up to 100 quid for a pair... I was looking at Adidas ZX750's ... Anyone use them?

Let me know your suggestions, PM me with links if need be.

thanks.


----------



## andyhuggins (Nov 21, 2008)

I like converse atm.


----------



## Marcus2014 (Mar 24, 2014)

Just do it bare foot dude then you don't have to fork out at all

Just don't get those horrible toe shoe things lol


----------



## eezy1 (Dec 14, 2010)

you aint allowed barefoot in my gym. its cool though knowing my luck i`d end up next to cheesyfoot


----------



## SJL1990 (Mar 3, 2014)

Marcus2014 said:


> Just do it bare foot dude then you don't have to fork out at all
> 
> Just don't get those horrible toe shoe things lol


Yeah, normally I do... Just some of the people are weird about it in some gyms. I travel a lot, so occassionally the gym rules state no barefoot training.


----------



## SJL1990 (Mar 3, 2014)

eezy1 said:


> you aint allowed barefoot in my gym. its cool though knowing my luck i`d end up next to cheesyfoot


Haha yeah man, it happens. I e noticed a few gyms are weird about training barefoot, hence why I'm kinda looking for some new trainers to avoid that issue.


----------



## jamiew691 (Mar 23, 2014)

A set of 'nike air max 90', great solid sole for when standing still like deadlifting but also good for running! Very comfy and they make me feel like my feet are supported throughout! Can get a new set for about £70 now!


----------



## mat81 (Jul 13, 2013)

super dry are good


----------



## B-rad (Aug 18, 2013)

reebok nano


----------



## Wallace86 (Jan 20, 2013)

There's power lifting trainers on Amazon for £90 Adidas ones and few others from £60+. I'm gona get a set although I do most training barefooted. (Not aloud but **** them)


----------



## Wallace86 (Jan 20, 2013)

jamiew691 said:


> A set of 'nike air max 90', great solid sole for when standing still like deadlifting but also good for running! Very comfy and they make me feel like my feet are supported throughout! Can get a new set for about £70 now!


Very unstable for dead lifting and squating less soul the better IMO


----------



## eezy1 (Dec 14, 2010)

i was gonna say air max but i thought they were all cushioned. reebok ex-lo are solid


----------



## jamiew691 (Mar 23, 2014)

Ripping it up said:


> Very unstable for dead lifting and squating less soul the better IMO


I thought that at first, IMO the laces are weird so i changed them (forgot to add) and it made all the difference) The only reason i dont have a small soul is because of foot problems


----------



## andyhuggins (Nov 21, 2008)

jamiew691 said:


> A set of 'nike air max 90', great solid sole for when standing still like deadlifting but also good for running! Very comfy and they make me feel like my feet are supported throughout! Can get a new set for about £70 now!


TBH i wouldn't squat or deadlift in those.


----------



## jamiew691 (Mar 23, 2014)

andyhuggins said:


> TBH i wouldn't squat or deadlift in those.


Fair enough, just what im used to really


----------



## Wallace86 (Jan 20, 2013)

jamiew691 said:


> I thought that at first, IMO the laces are weird so i changed them (forgot to add) and it made all the difference) The only reason i dont have a small soul is because of foot problems


Each to there own I suppose but I personally would never deadlift or squat in them there more for a casual basis than any exercise!


----------



## SJL1990 (Mar 3, 2014)

Ripping it up said:


> Very unstable for dead lifting and squating less soul the better IMO


This. Was going to say the same thing.


----------



## SJL1990 (Mar 3, 2014)

B-rad said:


> reebok nano


Look smart. Reviews seem good! I guess they would be if they're designed for Crossfit, really versatile.


----------



## Wallace86 (Jan 20, 2013)

SJL1990 said:


> This. Was going to say the same thing.


I had a set of Adidas trainers few years ago there more for takwon doo very slim sole but hard sole cheap as well, light sturdy work good for squats and deads, il try find a set!

Iv seen power lifting shoes but £90 of Amazon bit much but suppose they're gona last a lifetime if only for gym.


----------



## Wallace86 (Jan 20, 2013)

ADIDAS Adi SM II Training Shoes - White Adidas http://www.amazon.co.uk/dp/B00BCYTK0E/ref=cm_sw_r_udp_awd_zOTutb16A2S2B

These are fine and light slim soles and cheap


----------



## B-rad (Aug 18, 2013)

SJL1990 said:


> Look smart. Reviews seem good! I guess they would be if they're designed for Crossfit, really versatile.


I ordered the nano 3.0 in yellow the other day, can't wait for them to come. You gonna get a pair mate?


----------



## SJL1990 (Mar 3, 2014)

Ripping it up said:


> I had a set of Adidas trainers few years ago there more for takwon doo very slim sole but hard sole cheap as well, light sturdy work good for squats and deads, il try find a set!
> 
> Iv seen power lifting shoes but £90 of Amazon bit much but suppose they're gona last a lifetime if only for gym.


Yeah man, set me a link or something.

That's the thing, I believe in "buy cheap, buy twice"... And seeing as I'm getting my SCA in a few months time and then going into a Strength and conditioning science BA for three years... It might be worth spending that little but extra.


----------



## SJL1990 (Mar 3, 2014)

B-rad said:


> I ordered the nano 3.0 in yellow the other day, can't wait for them to come. You gonna get a pair mate?


You have me tempted haha... When are yours arriving? Mind posting me a review or something of them before I commit?


----------



## SJL1990 (Mar 3, 2014)

Ripping it up said:


> ADIDAS Adi SM II Training Shoes - White Adidas http://www.amazon.co.uk/dp/B00BCYTK0E/ref=cm_sw_r_udp_awd_zOTutb16A2S2B
> 
> These are fine and light slim soles and cheap


CHEAP! These could work well.


----------



## B-rad (Aug 18, 2013)

SJL1990 said:


> You have me tempted haha... When are yours arriving? Mind posting me a review or something of them before I commit?


hopefully sometime next week, try youtube for reviews guaranteed to be some on there


----------



## Wallace86 (Jan 20, 2013)

SJL1990 said:


> CHEAP! These could work well.


Worth having a look on eBay also these were just a quick look on Amazon to show you kinda idea m8! But they work a treat feet get nice and flat also unlike some trainers there's a little roll in them.

I think I paid ruffle £30 for mine but last years as there so light. I still have mine kicking about 5years old lol


----------

